# How fast is your internet right now?



## elemenohpee (Dec 18, 2011)

You can do the test here(will show where you are from):
http://www.speedtest.net


----------



## Ohhai (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## Glue (Oct 26, 2010)

Download: 24.41 Mbps
Upload: 1.87 Mbps
Ping: 10 ms


----------



## Inscrutable Banana (Apr 1, 2008)

14.4k


----------



## Subwolf (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## Subwolf (Feb 1, 2012)

RAY16 said:


> 14.4k


I remember when my dad bought a 14.4k modem back in the early 90's. It was pretty high tech since most modems were still 9600 or less.


----------



## Genetic Garbage (May 7, 2011)

Download: 6.52 Mb/s
Upload: 1.77 Mb/s
Ping: 35 ms


----------



## tlgibson97 (Sep 24, 2009)

66.88 Down
13.34 Up

This si from work.

I have a 50MB connection at home so it runs 45-60 Down and 10-12 Up.

Looks like the fastest I have had here at work is 72.58 Down, 37.89 Up.


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

Paying for 18/3. The 26 is probably from speed boost.


----------



## epic (Aug 9, 2007)




----------



## Chopkinsca (Jun 16, 2006)

My answer would be "fast enough". I'm paying for 20Mb/s and get about 16Mb/s from a location halfway across the country. I'm not enticed by the faster internet plans as I don't really have a use for faster download speeds. Only downside is my upload is 1Mb/s, but I don't upload that often.


----------



## peril (Jan 7, 2012)

It's sooo slow I want to kill myself sometimes.


----------



## citizen_erased (Dec 18, 2007)




----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

My ping just skyrockets every 20 minutes, this was one of those times


----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)




----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

It's the 25 up 25 down FiOS plan.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

:yay 
Pathetic I know, but its about the only thing available when you live in the sticks. The phone company just installed new fiber optic cables last year and I'm still waiting for up to 15 mb/s when they complete it, which is supposed to be soon (hopefully). Still slow by most standards, but a huge improvement over what I have currently.


----------



## SweatingBullets (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Whee. Mainly for the 150GB bandwidth cap. (Although the speed is nice with my SSL'd Usenet)




http://www.speedtest.net


----------



## Charizard (Feb 16, 2011)

Frankly, I don't think good internet exists in Michigan. If it does, I have yet to find its provider.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Charizard said:


> Frankly, I don't think good internet exists in Michigan. If it does, I have yet to find its provider.


Don't you have Charter Cable where you live? I get a little over 14 MB/s download and a little over 3 Mb/s upload here in the U.P. of Michigan. SBC DSL sucks even up here. They are always mailing me offers to sign up. Heck no Charter is a lot faster.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)




----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## Blawnka (Dec 12, 2011)

I don't lag, nuff said.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## ShyGuy86 (Sep 17, 2011)

I wish I could leave my technologically impaired country. What are the prices for all those 20+ Mbps connections?

I pay 30 €/month for this crap:


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

What happens when you live on an island:teeth


----------



## Nefury (May 9, 2011)

Doing speedtests with my internet makes me depressed. I'll do one when I move house at the end of the month and see if it has improved.


----------



## falco (Jun 1, 2011)

To my local country:










To New York:


----------



## Charizard (Feb 16, 2011)

copper said:


> Don't you have Charter Cable where you live? I get a little over 14 MB/s download and a little over 3 Mb/s upload here in the U.P. of Michigan. SBC DSL sucks even up here. They are always mailing me offers to sign up. Heck no Charter is a lot faster.


You got my hopes up. I went to their website and put in my zipcode.

"Sorry - no relevant results found."

Everyone around here is basically a slave to either Comcast or ATT. Comcast was slightly faster, but had a tendency to drop randomly for days at a time and take weeks for a technician to come fix it. It's kinda weird though, I'm really close to Lansing. You'd think they would have decent internet in the capitol.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Charizard said:


> You got my hopes up. I went to their website and put in my zipcode.
> 
> "Sorry - no relevant results found."
> 
> Everyone around here is basically a slave to either Comcast or ATT. Comcast was slightly faster, but had a tendency to drop randomly for days at a time and take weeks for a technician to come fix it. It's kinda weird though, I'm really close to Lansing. You'd think they would have decent internet in the capitol.


Is Grand Ledge still doing the Broadband over the power line thing? I wish they would expand that state wide because people that live out of town around here would also be able to get broadband.


----------



## devin880 (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## Ohhai (Oct 15, 2010)

ShyGuy86 said:


> I wish I could leave my technologically impaired country. What are the prices for all those 20+ Mbps connections?
> 
> I pay 30 €/month for this crap:


I pay about the same for my 30MB down, and 3MB up, also unlimited bandwidth.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## falco (Jun 1, 2011)

ShyGuy86 said:


> I wish I could leave my technologically impaired country. What are the prices for all those 20+ Mbps connections?


I pay 14EUR/month for my internet (unlimited bandwidth).



falco said:


> To my local country:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sparkplug74 (Feb 9, 2012)

You can't really ask for more if you're living in a third-world country like the Philippines. 1 mbps is the standard speed here for most households. Faster plans are available but they are way too overpriced. A 1mbps plan here costs Php 1,000 per month (estimated $23), so you pretty much have to pay for more than double of that price if you want to get faster speeds.


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

It's been really stupid for the last three days. D: It's usually better...


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Heh.. :stu


----------



## jsgt (Jun 26, 2011)

Do I use the closest server or what?
I have a wireless aircard, and can't even watch Netflix. It does download Youtube videos quickly, so it's not so bad.(but gets an F+ :lol)


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

O.00 Mbps. My stepmom shut it off because I supposedly ran over the limit. Oops.


----------



## Nefury (May 9, 2011)

Some of these pings make me want to cry.


----------



## applesauce5482 (Apr 26, 2012)

Mine sucks! When I move out of the house, I am so going to invest in better internet


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

321kyle said:


> Mine sucks! When I move out of the house, I am so going to invest in better internet


And I thought I had it bad with internet speeds.


----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)




----------



## Ramon (May 24, 2011)

Don't think I need this high a connection speed. Just play on my Ps3..


----------



## MaxPower (May 1, 2012)

Plus it drops out every few minutes for about 10 seconds.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## jim11 (May 23, 2011)

I'm too ashamed to post mine.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)




----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)




----------



## Karuni (Jun 26, 2011)

It's not the best, but it's better than the 3 MBs DSL I get to deal with on campus. It's the only way to watch Youtube because the school network (which is actually pretty decent at odd hours) won't load videos most of the time. Two more days and I lose my somewhat fast internet!


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Is this good or not?


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## Tibble (Jan 11, 2011)

:3


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Cable Internet:










Verizon 4G tethering:


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Rogers pads these results like crazy. My line is really only 32mbit/7mbit.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Has tuneup turbo activated (thing advertised on website) think its only a few mb/s difference with it on though.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

It's insane how people have double digits speeds.
Mines 3.22 and I can still download, watch movies, play ps3 at the same time just fine with no lag.

you all must pay $150+ a month on internet :um


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

Two different servers


----------



## maninabox (Aug 23, 2012)

Wow .. some of your speeds 

My best option here is AT&T Uverse ... I have their 18 Mb/s down and 1.5 Mb/s up package...this is what I got


----------



## maninabox (Aug 23, 2012)

successful said:


> It's insane how people have double digits speeds.
> Mines 3.22 and I can still download, watch movies, play ps3 at the same time just fine with no lag.
> 
> you all must pay $150+ a month on internet :um


Since I already had an AT&T cellphone, I got a TV and internet package (U300 for TV + Max Plus for internet) for $100/month even. If I didn't use them for my cell, it would have been about $42/month higher I think.


----------



## Rhonda1 (Jul 21, 2011)

http://speedtest.net/result/2138348263.png


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

ping is 57 download is 27.6 and upload is 18.02


----------



## Brandeezy (Dec 23, 2009)




----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)




----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)




----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

Lonelyguy said:


> :yay
> Pathetic I know, but its about the only thing available when you live in the sticks. The phone company just installed new fiber optic cables last year and I'm still waiting for up to 15 mb/s when they complete it, which is supposed to be soon (hopefully). Still slow by most standards, but a huge improvement over what I have currently.


Here's my current speed with the upgrade:









Not quite what I was hoping for, but better than before. Uploading videos is still painfully slow but I'm at least able to stream high definition movies now.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

I'm not at home right now, but the speed for this connection right now is:

Ping: 137 ms
Download: 6.22 mbps
Upload: 0.74 mbps


----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)

Mine is average.


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## Salvador Dali (Oct 26, 2013)

My upload speed is always a bit on the crappy side, never seen it go above 3mbps, whereas my download speed reaches 60mbps sometimes.


----------



## joked35 (Oct 13, 2013)




----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Well, it hasn't moved in at least a decade so I guess it's not fast.


----------



## OnlineN0w (Nov 4, 2013)




----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*Extremely excellent thread I'd been waiting for*

I believe it's an essential benchmark of social ranking
as married with childre
and car (colour, weight, speed, cost, number)

I moved up the scale from 512kb to 1, 2, 4, 6, 10 and now... 20Mb :boogie

any upstream more than 1Mb would be a revolution to me


----------



## hdth (Jun 12, 2013)




----------

